# what do u think the best cutting supplement is??



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

5ft 8" 12stone 32"waist 15" arms - weights 3x per week abs on the 4th, currently taking no xploded pre + whey protein post workout. diet is OK but temd to laps into the world of chocolate sometimes.

just wondering what ur thots are on cutting supplements. hydrocuts etc...

cheers


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll say that lapses into chocolate mean that no supplement is recommended from me

however if your diet was bang on we'd be looking at clen, ephedrine or sida cordofillia

(i've only done the last one) and tried to do it with a sometimes poor diet which doesnt work


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

how much "sida cordofillia" do u take?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Look into the keto diet.

Or carb cycle

Diet will be the key here


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gwb90 said:


> how much "sida cordofillia" do u take?


i was on two tablets a day with enough caffeine to keep the world awake for the rest of its life :thumbup1:


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

tried keto diet it was possibly the best diet ever however all that bad stuff was making me feel bad and guily. so had to go back to healthy eating but trying to lay off carbs + take more olive oils + snack on almods. to try and maintain my 1800cals


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

i find the no xplode it gr8 pre workout to get a gr8 buzz


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i was on two tablets a day with enough caffeine to keep the world awake for the rest of its life :thumbup1:


when do u take these 1 morning + 1 night? pre/post workout? before meals/empty?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gwb90 said:


> when do u take these 1 morning + 1 night? pre/post workout? before meals/empty?


i train at night, and at the time was boxing so i was taking one first thing in the morning, doing 30-40 minutes of hit training on the streets, then having black coffee and caffeine tablets all day up until about 2pm when i had my second tablet

then wither went the gym or boxing at about 7pm

rest assured sleewp was not something i got a lot of :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Just cut back on carbs and increase the cardio :thumbup1:

If you need a stimulant to keep you at it on low carbs, then as DTR suggests - use eph or similar.


----------



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

had to lay off diong cardio just now hurt my knee running


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Get your diet sorted, get doing some cardio.

If your bodyfat aint dropping from that your doing something wrong, revisit and try again.

Once you notice slowed bf drop.. (will take a while depending on starting bf etc) look into supps that will increase metabolism... certains teas / fat burning products such as grenades.

I have been following my own advice and dropped 1stoneish thus far


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardio


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Cardio + T5's...


----------

